# Anyone ever hitched the 84, OR - ID?



## beersalt

Hey y'all. Curious about all of yer experiences that have ever hitched the 84, OR to ID. 
I've heard from many that hitchin' through ID is pretty shitty/weird. 
But, I'm thinkin' of gettin' out of Portland, and hitting the 84 east into Rupert, which is in Southern Idaho- 
It's one hell of a small town, with lots of farm land. So, i'm just trying to be realistic.
I'll also be watchin' the weather, because fuck, ITS HOT. Stay cool out there peeps. It's 107 in Portland today.


----------



## Coywolf

It is not 107 in Portland today. I don't believe you. 

Ya hitching the I84 is a little more difficult than other routes. Expecially out of Portland. Only get dropped off in The Dalles, Pendleton Boise or twin falls, the rest of the towns on that route are small and hard to get out of, not to mention redneck as fuck and not welcoming. Your not in Portland anymore, Toto.

Give Idaho police a wide berth. Boise tried to outright illegalize homelessNess a few years ago, and bring back vagrant laws. It will be just like anywhere else if your respectful enough.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Last time I hitched in Idaho (many years ago) the police told us we couldn't "solicit" (ie hold thumb out) rides on the highway but you can walk along the highway. 

This might be total bs but we hitched anyways and it was fine we just hid our thumbs when a cop passed by.


----------



## AAAutin

Matt Derrick said:


> Last time I hitched in Idaho (many years ago) the police told us we couldn't "solicit" (ie hold thumb out) rides on the highway but you can walk along the highway.



Yep, a statie told me the same.

I did 84 last summer, and found it incredibly easy to get rides—especially through the Idaho portion (lots of Mormons). Oh, and the Umatilla tribes offer free public transit through NE Oregon. (But I don't think pets are allowed, unfortunately. Maybe service animals, I'm not sure.)


----------



## CricketsChirping

From the gathering in oregon i got on 84e catching quick rides in ontario, caldwell, boise, mt home, twin falls, and idaho falls into wyoming. People were very kind to me like in most places i go. Met other hitchhikers in idaho following 84 as well that didnt have anything bad about. I just got a warning for skin heads in coeur d'alene Idaho (north idaho). Thats my 2 cents


----------



## LeeenPocket

Coywolf said:


> It is not 107 in Portland today. I don't believe you.



Believe it. 107 tomorrow, too. Stay cool, @Dragononn We'll be back to the west coast eventually. I think we'll stick to the Northeast for awhile, though.


----------



## Coywolf

Holy shit. Well I'll be damned. It's cooler than that in the desert of southern utah today.


----------



## beersalt

Badass. Thanks everyone, those were some awesome pointers. Exactly what I was lookin' to find out, really.

Hopefully it goes like a breeze, and I don't turn into roast fuckin' beef. Let alone my dog turning into a baked potato..

@Coywolf I disliked your comment, because that fact about utah being cooler right now really pisses me off.. Shitz ridic.


----------



## ZombieBrainz

The 84 is an easy hitch, although the highway patrol is urging drivers in Idaho to not pick hitchhikers up due to a burglar getting caught hitching on the interstate, it sucks idaho wasn't too friendly to me


----------



## anterrabae

picked a good time to head out here, barring all the smoke and ash from wildfires, cause its cooled off considerably this week


----------



## veggieguy12

A pal & I got hassled twice by cops in just the 70-mile stretch of I-90 that crosses Idaho.
Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I hitched And walked it. pretty wild country to camp in, lodging isn't cheap and it isn't great hitching. awesome part of Oregon is walking highways is legal. so cool.


----------



## squatterchad

I just hitched from I84 east to the 15 then to the seventy into Colorado . But the 84 east leg of it wasn't to bad. Biggs junction is hard to get out of and after that last truck stop its good bit till anything.and the next town is Rufus is like ten miles away and there ain't shit there.the people at the Biggs junction truck stop are cool.espically third shift. And you can fly that entrance and off ramps.Shits kind of a hidden gem for


----------



## beersalt

The trek went well, and I ended up getting from Portland, OR- Rupert, ID in less than 24 hours. 
Fuck yes for people that give you 4 hr. rides. 
Beware of getting stuck in Bordman, OR. The truck stop there is in full sun most of the day, where you would manage to try and find a ride, at least. 
And camping is sparse. Luckily, if you do get stuck, there's a rest area one exit beyond- where you could get away with camping for a night. 
Thanks for everybodies "two-cents" !


----------



## Tree Huggin

Matt Derrick said:


> Last time I hitched in Idaho (many years ago) the police told us we couldn't "solicit" (ie hold thumb out) rides on the highway but you can walk along the highway.
> 
> This might be total bs but we hitched anyways and it was fine we just hid our thumbs when a cop passed by.



Idaho law states that is illegal to solicit for a ride on any pulblicy maintained roadway. 
The loop hole is that on ramps are not on the list defined by Road or Highway, rather a ramp in witch to enter onto a Highway.


----------



## Coywolf

You can get around that by not standing on the developed part of the highway.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Coywolf said:


> You can get around that by not standing on the developed part of the highway.



That is not correct. Due to the way Idaho defines highway in their statutes, you cannot legally hitchhike from any adjacent property including berms. ID is one of a half dozen states with this legislation. Wyoming abolished this statute, legalizing hitchhiking sometime around 2012 but Utah and a number of other states have the restriction.


----------



## stormrider66

I've hitched 84 between Portalnd and Salt Lake City several times, and never had any problems standing at the ramp trying to get a ride. The onramp by the Love's Travel Stop out near Portland Jetport is usually pretty good. If it's raining, try sticking to the truck stop. Idaho can be hit and miss, but usually not bad....depending on the weather.


----------

